# Number of Scanned Packages vs Number of Packages listed on Sheet



## Idesofthree (Apr 3, 2017)

I've had several occasions when arriving at my station and picking up my block, my sheet might say for example, 40 Packages, but after scanning them all in I only have 38 Packages. I have learned to keep count of my packages to confirm my count vs what my sheet says I should have. I have seen station attendants ask drivers to go back and rescan ALL your boxes and see which one you have missed. The sole reason why I count my packages as I scan them. Why does this happen? Why are attendants asking drivers to rescan everything? Is this to prevent "stealing" from drivers? Any other info on weird happenings while scanning is appreciated as well.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

This issue was recently discussed, here are the threads:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/scanning-bags-vs-individual.222211/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-you-or-know-of-people-that-keep-unscanned-packages.222332/


----------

